# gebrauchten Simatic Artikel privat verkaufen strafbar?



## chefren_new (31 Oktober 2012)

Hallo

ein Freund hat gemeint das man privat keinen Simaticartikel (z.B.: ein Touchpanel ) ohne "Lizenz von Siemens"
verkaufen darf.

kann das sein?

Ich bin der Meinung wenn ich einen gebrauchten Artikel habe dann kann ich den doch ohne weiteres verkaufen.


ist das ein Blödsinn oder nicht?


----------



## van (31 Oktober 2012)

Na ja, ist halt die Frage wie du privat an gebrauchte Siemens HW kommst?

Siemens sieht es aber nicht gern wenn Kunden mit großem EK Rabatt sich einen neben Handel aufmachen. Und mit etwas weniger Rabatt an kleinere Unternehmen weiterverkaufen, die bei Siemens selber kaum Rabatt bekommen.
Das ist wohl mit der "Handels Lizenz" gemeint


----------



## Boxy (31 Oktober 2012)

van schrieb:


> Na ja, ist halt die Frage wie du privat an gebrauchte Siemens HW kommst?
> 
> Siemens sieht es aber nicht gern wenn Kunden mit großem EK Rabatt sich einen neben Handel aufmachen. Und mit etwas weniger Rabatt an kleinere Unternehmen weiterverkaufen, die bei Siemens selber kaum Rabatt bekommen.
> Das ist wohl mit der "Handels Lizenz" gemeint



Dann könnten sie eBay gleich im Bereich Industrie / Steuerungen zu machen ...
Solange es keine Urheberrechtsverletzungen z.B. im Bereich Software (Orginal mit Lizenz) gibt darf man auch die Software verkaufen.
Bei der HW gibts soweit ich mich erinnere keine Lizenzen.


----------



## PN/DP (31 Oktober 2012)

Wenn die Teile Dein Eigentum sind und keinen Export-Einschränkungen unterliegen, dann kann auch Siemens Dir den Verkauf nicht verwehren.

Harald


----------



## PeterHollanda (1 November 2012)

Neue kaufen geht einfag siehe www.conrad.de


----------

